# 95 V6 4x4 Lacks Power and MPG



## 92 GSR-4 (Oct 10, 2009)

Its been a while since I posted.. I went to Iraq for a year and have continued maintenance and driving my HB, but I've been having some issues.

First, the truck absolutely lacks power and mileage. I get approximately 15.6 MPG driving in the city and then right at 16 MPG traveling on the interstate (70-75 MPH). Acceleration is sluggish, especially if I have to go up a hill. In fact, I am deathly afraid to tow anything because I don't think it will make it up a hill.

When trying to accelerate or go up a hill I can feel the engine "pulsate", like it wants to start pulling up the hill but then I can feel it lose the power. Its a funny feeling but its cyclic, like a pulse. So far, the problems I feel it could be include:

- Faulty MAS
- Timing off
- Clogged Catalytic Converters
-Timing Issue (It needs a belt)
-Fuel Filter

Are there any common problems with these trucks I might be missing? I am going to start with the cheapest part (Fuel filter) and work my way up. I am also going to replace the timing belt when I get the time. Any help would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

The converter recently plugged up on my '97 2.4 4WD and there was a huge drop in power and mileage. However, you said you could still get to 70-75 mph on the highway. When my converter plugged up, I couldn't even get the truck to 60 mph on level pavement on the highway.

I dunno'...maybe there are different degrees of 'plugged'. 

Getting the timing belt replaced soon is a good idea.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I would start by checking the fuel pressure using a fuel pressure gauge. Also, check the condition of the ignition componants. For exhaust restriction concerns, best way to test is using an exhaust backpressure tester. A compression test would confirm if the timing belt has "jumped" a tooth, but if the belt hasn't been replaced in the last 105,000 miles or 6 years, or has experienced long "sits" without running, I would go ahead and replace the timing belt regardless.


----------



## 92 GSR-4 (Oct 10, 2009)

The torque converter was replaced right before I left for Iraq and the transmission was professionally rebuilt. I don't believe that is the issue. I'm going to find out how to test the fuel system with a pressure tester, but in the meantime I'm going to swap the fuel filter and see if I can pull the cats off to test it out. 

The timing belt is definitely getting replaced whether its the issue or not. Its been sitting plus it has 130K on it and I don't know if its ever been replaced. 

My gut is telling me its the cats.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Seems to me there is an O2 sensor not too far in front of the cat (front being toward the motor). Could a fella' pull that and see if that made a difference? If the backed up exhaust gasses could escape from there...wouldn't you notice a difference?

Not sure if that would work. In theory, maybe?

I just know that in my part of the world, rust makes 'unbolting' a cat pretty much impossible. Set of torches and a grinding wheel is what removes a cat.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm wondering what size tires and gears do you have. that will have a huge affect on the performance and mileage.


----------

